# Amare's new Nike commercial



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

Here's a snippet of the text:

*"I Started playing basketball when I was 14.
People always told me what I couldn't do.
They told me I couldn't get drafted out of high school.
They told me I couldn't win Rookie Of The Year.
They told me I couldn't be an All-Star.
NOW they tell me I'll never be the same.
I don't listen.
If I did, you would have never heard of me." *

The commercial will air tommorrow during the NFC and AFC Championship games.


----------



## sunsaz (Apr 18, 2005)

Clever. Better Nike "comeback" commercial than those Michael Jordan ones.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Haven't seen it yet, anyone got a link or comments?


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Post the commercial when/if you guys get it.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

tempe85 said:


> Here's a snippet of the text:
> 
> *"I Started playing basketball when I was 14.
> People always told me what I couldn't do.
> ...


I really do hope Amare is going to come back and play better than before!


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

let me see this, Amare stoudemire was the reason i was a suns fan, not even my boy steve nash had that effect on me. I don't watch the suns this year, but i will once Amare returns.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Sounds awesome. Can't wait to see it.


----------



## Yoyo (Oct 16, 2005)

Are there two Amare commercials? This sounds different from the one I've seen.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Actually there seems to be about 3 or 4 of them.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

there's an amare commercial on nike.com

but it aint just feat, amare.


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

Theres one on nikebasketball.com. The only line in it is...

*Tell me I can't ... I don't hear you.*

Pretty good stuff. The quote at the top of this is from his ad in the new Slam mag.


----------



## Yoyo (Oct 16, 2005)

Jammin said:


> Theres one on nikebasketball.com. The only line in it is...
> 
> *Tell me I can't ... I don't hear you.*
> 
> Pretty good stuff. The quote at the top of this is from his ad in the new Slam mag.


I've seen that quite a few times...do you know what song is in the background?


----------

